# Hooter Shooter?



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

this tool is mainly used for tuning your arrows. you can do a lot for yourself with a good spine tester to get your arrows set up identically. for a hooter shooter to work optimally, it needs to be permanently mounted to the floor. we had one at our shop, but the owner didn't want to give up the floor space for it. 26 lanes.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

jbw59 said:


> How many of you have access to this expensive machine? Almost noone.
> How many of you get your bows and arrows set up with a hooter shooter? Almost noone.
> Do you think all of the world class competitors get set up with this? Likely none of them.
> How about the olympians? Likely none of them.


Unnecessary equipment.


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. Sounds like a $2700 scam.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

It's not a scam. It's not $2700 either unless they have gone up, but they are just not necessary. Don't get me wrong. I'd like to have one, but, for what, I don't really know. Mostly, I think, to build confidence in my sight tape and/or arrows, but problem is it's not gonna shoot exactly like you or me anyways.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

do a search in the do it yourself section, 2-300.00 version plans there...


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

If your a finger shooter, you tune a bow to the way you shoot, even if you used a machine you would still likely need to tweak to adjust for finger release.


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have DIY hooter shooter. I use it to tune arrows,set drop away arrow rest,check cam lean at full draw,check draw length and paper tune. and can be used as a coat rack when not in use. :teeth:


----------

